# BKY - Berkeley Energia



## chansw (3 July 2005)

Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this stock? It went up 54.5% on Friday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## krisbarry (3 July 2005)

*Re: Berkeley Resources (BKY)*

Total share allocation is very low, hence the 54.5% gain on Friday, following the Uranium annoucement.  This stock will move very quickly.

DISCLAMER... (JUST TO COVER MY ARSE).....I DO NOT HOLD BKY


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Have been waiting to make a move on this Uranium Company for a few weeks now, catalyst for me to move was today so here goes,

I have to be quick cause I'm in a rush,


75m shares fully diluted @ $1 =  $75m Mkt Cap

Operating In Spain, has full backing from Spanish government,

Has about 30m lbs Uranium non JORC as was calculated by previous drilling,

Now has a JV with a huge Canadian Company Areva NC who has extensively explored spain, BKY has given Areva a holding equivalent to 6% of its capital, with options which if exercised = 14% of the companies total capital,


Catalyst this morning was a Candian group lodged a substantial holding Statement, they own 6% of the company,


My thoughts Take Over offer is coming, either the Candain group has links to Areva = 20% of its fully diluted capitl, or its another Candaian MAJOR WHO WANTS A PIECE OF THE ACTION,


A fair takeover value would be around $5 lb Uranium as there are nect to no restrictions ie unlike say NEL in W.A.,

30m lbs @ $5 lb = $150m = $2 per BKY


Note this is my opinion only and it is a very spec one at that, however I feel some of you have believed me in the past and benefited so take a look


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

No one else here interested?


Well that Canadian company bought 6% of the issued capital, around 4m shares at an avg price of 85c, thats at least $3m, So they seem very bullish,

I still like MTN, but I think BKY also has huge potential, 30m lbs of Uranium, with huge scope to increase, 

Remember PDN trades @ $25 ev per lb, BKY is currently @ $2.50 per lb, even companies like EME and NEL are @ $5 per lb uranium,

Minimum upside for this Spanish operator is 100%

With scope for 1000% if and when they get into production,

Keep an eye on it


----------



## laurie (7 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Yep jumped on at .24c very happy chappy    this has gotten under most radars! will be around $1.4 within a month and possibly more with positive ann



> No one else here interested?




lol got the same response on other forums their loss our gain YT



cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

wow lauire you did well,


I watched the stock on and off for the last few months, noting that it had the second lowest EV per lb Uranium, so I prefered to buy Marathon but knew I always wanted a piece of BKY as well, I am angry with myself for not buying last week when the stock was 60c but this Canadian group thats been buying like a rabid mongrel, has caused the surge and now so I wasn't prepared to wait any longer, I jumped on buying 15,000 @ $1, so not a lot, shame I would have bought so much more @ 60c,

I think this stock has the biggest chance to be the next PDN, its one of only a few operating outside of Australia, others include OMC in Zimbabawe, UNX in Tanzania, and EXT and BMN in Nambia, but BKY is a clear standout favourite when compared with these,

It clearly has the best chance of being the next PDN, very few companies on the ASX have deposits of 30m lbs Uranium, with scope for more.

I hold MTN and BKY, long live the Uranium Era!


----------



## nizar (8 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> wow lauire you did well,
> 
> 
> I watched the stock on and off for the last few months, noting that it had the second lowest EV per lb Uranium, so I prefered to buy Marathon but knew I always wanted a piece of BKY as well, I am angry with myself for not buying last week when the stock was 60c but this Canadian group thats been buying like a rabid mongrel, has caused the surge and now so I wasn't prepared to wait any longer, I jumped on buying 15,000 @ $1, so not a lot, shame I would have bought so much more @ 60c,
> ...




Yes i been watching OMC for ages and jumped on 3-4 weeks ago....

BKY, ur right laurie got under most radars, definately got under mine...

Had a quick look through their announcements, and i didnt see 30million Lb mentioned anywhere... YT where did u get this info from...

Do they have a JORC resource? and WHen does production start?

Thanks if u can answer the above it will be great...

OMC have 12million lb uranium JORC resource and production to start september 2007 at maybe 1.5million Lb a year... but heaps of upside potential plenty of drilling in the process to increase that resource especially with U prices $50 soon...

Laurie u really seem to be on a roll on the moment, probably the "dogs" in ur portfolio only up by 50%... thinking of retiring next week?   

But market cap of BKY only $60mil similar to OMC $50mil.... so im very interested in this one....


----------



## michael_selway (8 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> wow lauire you did well,
> 
> 
> I watched the stock on and off for the last few months, noting that it had the second lowest EV per lb Uranium, so I prefered to buy Marathon but knew I always wanted a piece of BKY as well, I am angry with myself for not buying last week when the stock was 60c but this Canadian group thats been buying like a rabid mongrel, has caused the surge and now so I wasn't prepared to wait any longer, I jumped on buying 15,000 @ $1, so not a lot, shame I would have bought so much more @ 60c,
> ...




nice, hey what do u think of UNX now with the LOI

http://smh.com.au/news/BUSINESS/Ura...as-uranium-body/2006/04/04/1143916506018.html

thx

MS


----------



## laurie (8 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



> Laurie u really seem to be on a roll on the moment, probably the "dogs" in ur portfolio only up by 50%... thinking of retiring next week?




Nizar
Am retired already this is just a hobby I just keep selling the so called dogs to top up the *Movers*  

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Hi chaps, just a few quick comments,

Firstly BKY will probably have close to 90m shares on issue, including options, placement to JV Uranium Major and Unlisted stock etc


Also OMC has about 110m+ in fully diluted stock, you must count unlisted in the money options when doing this,


BKY is in Spain, a European nation that uses Uranium and Nuclear Power to some extent, its JV Uranium Major Areva, heavily explored Spain and hence was keen to take stake in company, provides good Take Over opportunity + givves heaps of on ground technical and financial assistance, if you also check ann, they have 4 deposits in Spain, with non jorc resource estimates based on previous drilling of between 7m - 10m lbs each, totalling 30m lbs amongst the lot, finally BKY has strong backing from London and Swiss Investment Firms as well as an undisclosed Canadian group who have been hoarding lately at 85c


OMC is in Zambia, which I'm not too comfortable with, they need to get some JV's going if they are seriuos about quick development,


UNX has deposits in W.A. (forget about them for now) and ground in Tanzania, and a LOI with a Chinese Firm,


You guys can add supprot for OMC and UNX but I think the weight of support goes towards BKY and its Spanish operations, it is in an Advanced stage and I think has the best chance of getting off the ground next, p.s. I'm a bit wary of South Africa for Uranium after BMN and RTM got refused licences in Nambia, 


Good luck peeps,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Sorry make that 140m shares for OMC fully diluted,

So OMC With 11m lbs of low grade Uranium ie 200 ppm cut-off 

= an EV of $6.50 per lb, so fair value at present until they manage to get 

1. Increased Resource

2. A Major Uranium Company on their side to help fast track development

3. A major Finance Group behind them.


Anyone can say we'll be minning by 2007, lets see some Cap Ex estimates, pre-feasibility, feasilbilty and financing arrangements in place first, not to mention a JV backing.

Avg grade of the deposits is very low, around 300-400ppm ie 0.03%- 0.04%, this may be uneconomic for mining unless a huge deposit can be established, like PDN's Nambian deposit, ie low grade but large scale, but these low grades are common to Africa


So while all three companies (BKY OMC UNX) are still spec, UNX is by far the most Spec and its volatility in price reflects this, OMC is high spec as well and will need to establish a much larger resource than 10m lbs at those grades to be economic

BKY is also spec, but much less than the other two and this is reflected in its storng backing from Uranium Major and institutions, its support from Canadian, London and Swiss Insto's is comforting


----------



## nizar (9 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

DOes spain even allow uranium mining?

And also - having a JORC resource is better than non-JORC...

FEasability and financing will be announced at the end of the june quarter for OMC...

But i do like the Arena JV and Canadian backers, definately shows promise...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Nizar to the best of my understanding Spain does allow Uranium mining (although I will clarify this)

A JORC depoist is much better than a non-JORC but a higher grade deposit that was extensively drilled prior to the JORC code being introduced (hence drilling cannot comply because it was done in the 80's) is in my opinion better than a ver low grade deposit that is at best turning up 0.04% avg's


Stock looks like its being hoarded again, with a couple of small/medium sized 100k+ orders going through, 

Will be very interested to see if we get some more, substantial sharholder notice lodgments, or change to substantial holdings,

I wouldn't be suprised to see Westpac Selling, and that Candian group buying more,


----------



## laurie (10 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Cheapest buy is going to be $1.48! to-days close is $1.26 just have a look at the market depth   

cheers laurie


----------



## michael_selway (10 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				laurie said:
			
		

> Cheapest buy is going to be $1.48! to-days close is $1.26 just have a look at the market depth
> 
> cheers laurie




wow, no one wants to sell it appears atm

This was a good one to buy yes


----------



## nizar (10 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I jumped on buying 15,000 @ $1,




Impeccable timing, YT, impeccable timing... gotta love it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Impeccable timing, YT, impeccable timing... gotta love it





lol almost scary, thank god I didn't wait,

Chart said wait can't keep going, 
Instinct said ok Canadians are hoarding get on board their companies trade at huge premiums to ours so hence why I thought Canadian 6% + Areva 14% (are they one and the same????) = 20% if so takeover!!!!!!

Will be very interested to see how this week turns out


----------



## pussycat2005 (11 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Luck to get on board at 1.15 
Blew my brains away! the close! 

So did someone mention take over!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

So this is who Areva are


- As an alternative to investing in uranium, you may prefer nuclear engineering companies such as *France's Areva * the world's biggest. Last year it had sales of $8bn from mining uranium, designing power plants and processing nuclear waste. It is 95% owned by the French government, with the remaining 5% in non-voting shares listed on the Paris bourse. It has the political advantage of not being American, British or Japanese, which puts it in the best position to profit from China's huge programme of nuclear plants.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

It closed @ $1.10, has hel well above $1

This week has seen good consolidation, I still think that given its resource in Spain, its JV with Areva and its backing by London + Swiss Insto's it will be the next listed Uranium Company into production, 

Only other companies that stand a chance of getting into production are 

EME (has finance and JV support from Lara a huge Canadian U company, but needs bigger deposit, at least 3-4x current)

EXT in Nambia but needs a resource first!

OMC in South Africa (but needs larger size deposit with better grades, not to mention financial backing from a big insto as well as technical JV support from a major) 


Remember think long term, ie PDN went from $10m to $2b in 4 years, 
Who will be next?


----------



## nizar (13 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



> Only other companies that stand a chance of getting into production are




YT, why doesnt AEX stand "a chance" of getting into production... ?

They already have a JORC resource, look at 27/3 announcement pg3..

11,025tonnes U
2.5million oz Au


----------



## laurie (13 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Remember think long term, ie PDN went from $10m to $2b in 4 years,
> Who will be next?




Why that's easy AGS   

cheers laurie


----------



## JustaReader (14 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Hi guys,

Interesting what has been said about BKY. What strikes my mind is if our government changes its policy toward India for selling U308, which producer is likely to gain the most.

Welcome your thoughts on this.

Happy Easter.


----------



## nizar (14 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



> What strikes my mind is if our government changes its policy toward India for selling U308, which producer is likely to gain the most.




BHP


----------



## laurie (14 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> BHP




And RIO which has the biggest Uranium mine in the world at  Jabiluka N.T.

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Firstly re AEX, hmm it did slip my post, but hey I can't post all of them up, does it have the backing of a JV group of Financial Institution yet? They are critical to fast tracking a program,



Re AGS  I really doubt that an Australian deposit will come into play before one of the numerous overseas deposits, especially since Honeymoon will be the first new mine in like 20yrs or so and that won't start till 07 (decision June/July 06)

Re Worlds biggest Uranium Deposit, Laurie my friends its BHP's Olympic Dam by a long long long shot

*1. BHP's Olympic Dam South Aust 1,410,000 U308
* 
2. Cameco's McArthur River in Canada 246,015 U3O8 
*
3. ERA/RIO's Jabiluka N.T. Aust 163,013 U308*

4. Aflease's Dominion Reef in South Africa 161,200 U3O8

5. Cameco's Cigar Lake in Canada 158,584 U3O8

6. ERA/RIO's Ranger N.T. Aust  72,051 U3O8

7. BHP's Yeelirrie W.A. Aust  52,500 U3O8

8. Rio's Rossing in Nambia   45,500 U3O8
*PDN's Langer Hienrich Namibia 45,000 U3O8*

9. Rio's Kintyre W.A. Aust  34,925

*10. MTN's Mt Gee S.A Aust 33,000 t U3O8*



Sooner or later time will tell but I think it will be BKY!

Also the above table shows why I think that @ $60 - $70m MTN is an excellent take over target!


----------



## 56gsa (15 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Of the U hopefuls who do you think will be next into production?

EQN in Zambia closest but are focusing on the copper resource

With BKY I noticed they only have $2m net assets and can't find any releases of reserves/resources since they bought Spanish leases last year... this would seem to be a fair way off ?

PNN have done review of operational feasibility at their deposit (approx 6kt) in SA which concluded they needed more resource and 15mths for approvals (incl SA Govt) - they also need a funder

Advantage AGS have is they have agreement with Heathgate affiliate and the large deposit (33kt) is very near (less than 5km) Heathgate's existing Beverley mine - they will be drilling 06-07 but if all goes well and SA govt approves could be operation 08?

AEX , MTN need financier - MTN is potential takeover

QLD (SMM, VUL) & WA (RPT,NEL) deposits less likely given politics?

DYL, ARU, EME in NT seem too small to be viable (less than 6kt).

any others??
________________

PS I hold AGS & MTN


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

re BKY look harder to find previous estimates of contained uranium,


Also 1m bought off market before opening @ $1.15 more hoarding?  ? ? thats $1,150,000 someone seems to want!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

2 sets of 200k orders @ $1.20 = $240k trades

*And now a U BOAT @ $1.20*

So who likes my hoarding theory?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Stock is pushing ahead, 

Looks like the market is backing this one strong, while other Uranium hopefuls flounder, BKY moves ahead nicely!

All aboard for the next PDN


----------



## pussycat2005 (19 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

I like Bky 
I also like GIR more


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Markets hunger could not be satisified today another Record High close


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

20 April 2006
ANNOUNCEMENT TO THE AUSTRALIAN STOCK EXCHANGE
FORMER CEO OF BRITISH ENERGY PLC AND NUCLEAR ELECTRIC PLC
APPOINTED CHAIRMAN OF BERKELEY
Berkeley Resources Limited is pleased to advise that Dr Robert Hawley, a former Chief Executive of British Energy plc and Nuclear Electric plc, has been appointed a Non-Executive Director and Chairman of the Company.
Dr Hawley is based in London and is acknowledged as an international expert on power generation and energy. He has outstanding technical qualifications and substantial expertise in the nuclear energy industry as well as broader public company management.
Dr Hawley’s experience in managing Nuclear Electric plc and British Energy plc gives him a unique understanding of the nuclear generation sector in Europe. British Energy is the UK’s leading electricity supplier, generating around one fifth of electricity produced. Dr Hawley was CEO from 1995-1997, over the period the company was privatised. Prior to that, he was CEO of its subsidiary, Nuclear Electric plc, which is the largest nuclear generator in the UK, operating 6 commercial reactors.
Dr Hawley has also been Managing Director of CA Parsons and Co Ltd, Managing Director of NEI plc, a Director of Rolls Royce plc, Chairman of Taylor Woodrow plc, an Advisor Director of HSBC Bank plc and is presently a Director of Colt Telecom Group plc and Rutland Trust plc.
He has also been Chairman to the Engineering Council and Deputy Chairman of the Foundation for Science and Technology. He is the author of several books and papers and has presented a number of prestigious lectures. He has been awarded several honorary degrees and fellowships.
Dr Hawley was made a CBE in 1997 for services to the Energy Industry and to Engineering.

The Directors of Berkeley are very pleased to welcome such a renowned engineer and expert in the European energy sector to the Board. Dr Hawley’s appointment as Chairman both reflects and progresses the Company’s strategy to establish itself in Europe as a leading participant in the international uranium supply industry.
*In this regard, the Company advises that it will seek to list its shares on the Alternative Investment Market (AIM) in London in due course. Discussions are ongoing with potential advisers and other parties.*

*Dr Hawley will receive 500,000 options to acquire Berkeley shares at $1.00 per share, to be approved by shareholders in due course.*
The Company also advises that Mr Mark Pearce has resigned as a Director of the Company, effective today. The Board records their appreciation of Mr Pearce’s efforts on the Company’s behalf.

I like that give him options to acquire shares @ $1, not 20c or 40c or anything like that but $1, so his interest are closely alligned with ours


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Hmmmm rising ahead of the release of its qtrly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

I did some project modelling for BKY's *Salamanca 1 deposit only,* as its the only one that they released Uranium Estimates for in this qtryl,

*Here are the assumptions:*
BKY Fully Dilluted Capital = 110m(ie all options converted, unlisted etc, plus issues to Areva and so on

Uranium Spot Price = $40 us/lb
Cash Costs = $20 us/lb
Margins = $20 us/lb or $26 AUD/lb

Deposit size = 4,000t = 8.8m lbs
Cap Ex = $150m AUD

Gross Margin = 8,800,000 x $26 = $225m AUD

NPV (Pre Tax interest etc) = $225m - $150m = $75m = 70c BKY

Now heres the interesting bit,
a 10% increase in spot price to $44/lb = + 60% NPV = $1.10 BKY
a 25% increase in spot price to $50/lb = + 166%NPV= $1.80 BKY

a 20% increas in depost size to 4,800t = + 66% NPV = $1.10 BKY
a 50% increase in deposit size to 6,000t= +150%NPV= $1.70 BKY

*All of that is for 1 of its 5 projects, no wonder Frances Areva Corp, the largest Uranium Engineering Compnay in the world wants a piece of the action.*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 May 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

BKY continues to be hoarded by that Canadian Group, they now hold 10.5% Buying another 2.5m @ close to $1.2 AUD ($1CDN)


So thats 10.5% for this mystery Canadian Investment Group

14% for Areva Energy

Hmmmmm hoarding hoarding hoarding


----------



## coladuna (5 May 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Geez. This stock is getting hammered in the last few days. Even today when most other mining stocks are having a good day, it went down 5% yet again.
What's going on with this? Any ideas on why this is happening? 
I'm glad I didn't enter at $1.2 yesterday.


----------



## YELNATS (31 October 2006)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



			
				coladuna said:
			
		

> Geez. This stock is getting hammered in the last few days. Even today when most other mining stocks are having a good day, it went down 5% yet again.
> What's going on with this? Any ideas on why this is happening?
> I'm glad I didn't enter at $1.2 yesterday.




What's the latest opinion on BKY? There hasn't been a post on this thread for nearly 6 months, and today's quarterly report seems to have been greeted with a yawn. Price is down to 78 cents on low continued low volumes. Regards YN.


----------



## LifeisShort (3 April 2007)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

BKY has been very dormant on here. I don't know why as they are about to release their JORC resource for Salamanca. As shown by the sp of BKY in recent days the anticipation is building. This will enable BKY to take the next step and keep moving forward. There are so many things to like about this company (RBC Capital has recently released a uranium research and BKY is one of the top uranium plays in the world) like location, grade, tight capital, projects, not a very high market cap....u name it

Anyone else following this one?


----------



## laurie (3 April 2007)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

yep

cheers laurie


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I did some project modelling for BKY's *Salamanca 1 deposit only,* as its the only one that they released Uranium Estimates for in this qtryl,
> 
> *Here are the assumptions:*
> BKY Fully Dilluted Capital = 110m(ie all options converted, unlisted etc, plus issues to Areva and so on
> ...





Yeah I made some good dollars on these awhile back,
would you look at those calcs, I did them 1 year ago, Spot Price $40 lb!


----------



## LifeisShort (4 April 2007)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Its still going. Hit a top of $2. Still no announcement. Must be here any moment otherwise they'll get a speeding ticket. Can't wait to see what they come up with


----------



## laurie (4 April 2007)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Don't forget they are still awaiting a license from the authorities unless someone knows that already  

cheers laurie


----------



## Country Lad (24 July 2013)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Resources*

Today's break was obvious from the gap up in the pre open, so I got in early giving me the stop at break even.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (6 August 2015)

*Re: BKY - Berkeley Energy*

On August 6th, 2015, Berkeley Resources Limited changed its name to Berkeley Energy Limited.


----------



## System (10 December 2015)

On December 10th, 2015, Berkeley Energy Limited changed its name to Berkeley Energia Limited.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2018)

Berkeley Energia up around 11% to 86c today. No news or other obvious catalyst. 

The company is also listed on the LSE and in Spain, so perhaps today's gains have something to do with price action on one of those other exchanges?


----------



## barney (15 August 2018)

Apparently Spain's only listed Mining Company … interesting.


----------



## peter2 (11 January 2019)

Spanish media reports on approvals for BKY's mining application have sent this higher. BKY hasn't been officially notified yet.  

@Iggy_Pop was the only member to select BKY in the 2019 CY Comp.


----------



## greggles (15 January 2019)

peter2 said:


> Spanish media reports on approvals for BKY's mining application have sent this higher. BKY hasn't been officially notified yet.




Berkeley Energia still heading north on speculation that it has received the necessary approvals for the Salamanca uranium project in Spain. It's up another 12.64% to 49c so far today.

https://investingnews.com/australia-investing/berkeley-energia-surges-salamanca-speculations/


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

Healthy looking Chart ….. Good pick @Iggy_Pop


----------



## Trav. (31 December 2020)

I thought that I should spread my portfolio around a bit and the lucky sector is Uranium.

I have dipped the toe in here with BKY and will be watching closely as this one can move a bit quick and not my normal play.

Entry @ $0.695


----------



## Trav. (21 January 2021)

Just an update on this one, not looking to flash at the moment, slowly edging down (-10% on entry) but early days so will continue to monitor

Very little volume over the last couple of days so not feeling the love


----------



## qldfrog (24 February 2021)

trading halt as I was having a sell order


----------



## peter2 (25 February 2021)

*BKY* update:  Spanish group, Ecological Transition "Ponencia" proposes to prohibit new exploration for radioactive materials (uranium) as their contribution to draft climate change and energy transition bill. 

Naturally *BKY* is opposed, as their uranium project is just about to start production. They are waiting on a final approval which is now in doubt due to this latest ESG proposal.


----------



## barney (25 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> trading halt as I was having a sell order




Damn!  That's annoying after today's Announcement Frog



peter2 said:


> *BKY* update:  Spanish group, Ecological Transition "Ponencia" proposes to prohibit new exploration for radioactive materials (uranium) as their contribution to draft climate change and energy transition bill.
> 
> Naturally *BKY* is opposed, as their uranium project is just about to start production. They are waiting on a final approval which is now in doubt due to this latest ESG proposal.




Similar to what was said on the footy the other night, "What are they thinking"

In my experience, people who object the loudest to Uranium mining often know the least about it.


Anyway, the proposal still has to pass Parliamentary and Senate approvals before becoming enforced.

Given the amount of regulatory approvals the Company already has in place, I'd expect it to fall over, but when the "do gooder" brigade start stomping, anything can happen in the short term.

If I read correctly, The Company had a $180 million market cap and almost $80 million in cash at the last Quarterly🥸

That's a pretty impressive ratio in anyone's language.  If the proposal gets modified favorably down the track, there should be a pretty hefty bounce in the share price you'd think.


----------



## qldfrog (25 February 2021)

barney said:


> Damn!  That's annoying after today's Announcement Frog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damage will be done in my systems...


----------



## qldfrog (25 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Damage will be done in my systems...



On paper and outside the narrative, a great company but hey, narrative is rule.we will end up with the crisis we deserve and narrative will not bring food on the table or roof above heads even here in the lucky country


----------

